# Napier Motors Stockport ?



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone have any experience of Napier Motors in Stockport ?

Had a walking pace rear-end shunt and my car needs a new rear bumper cover. 

My insurance Company wants to use Napier Motors bodyshop for the repairs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

They were the insurer-nominated shop for when I ran into the back of someone a few years ago. I have no other experiences to compare to but they did a good job - the front of the car came back looking "new". Not necessarily the chattiest or friendliest bunch but I'd say they know what they're doing.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As a follow up: the car came back with visible runs and blemishes in the paintwork and evidence of overspray on the parking sensors.

An independent inspection engineer was sent by the insurance company and he concluded the work was sub-standard. The car has now gone to another bodyshop for rectification work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

In the last few weeks there has been endless threads all over the place about very poor repair jobs.

Hopefully the new place does a good job.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> As a follow up: the car came back with visible runs and blemishes in the paintwork and evidence of overspray on the parking sensors.
> 
> An independent inspection engineer was sent by the insurance company and he concluded the work was sub-standard. The car has now gone to another bodyshop for rectification work.


Sorry to hear - always disappointing when you tell someone that a place did a good job only to find out that your experience may not be typical 

Hope the new place sorts it out properly.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Car is now back from a local bodyshop and it is all good, as far as i can tell.

New bumper fitted and sprayed - looking at it in the sunlight today, i couldn't see any visible difference in shade to the rest of the bodywork, nor any marks, runs, cloudy patches or specks of painted over dirt. The spraying is very even and looks (to my untrained eye) to be as good and as consistent as the factory paintwork The car had also been carefully cleaned inside and out.

On collection, they invited me to inspect it to my satisfaction before signing for it.

So i am happy again (finally).

I asked how long i should wait before polishing / waxing, but was told the paint had been baked and was therefore fully cured and i could polish and wax straight away if i wanted to.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

:thumbics ?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't have pics, but i have been around it several times and i really can't tell in any way that the bumper has been replaced - which to me means its a 10/10.

Only time will tell how good the paint is, but it looks quality to me.

The original "repair" looked uneven from 10 foot away, on a dull day ...


----------



## jaybe (Feb 4, 2011)

Any chance you could divulge the name of the outfit that corrected the work as the missus has reversed into a wall - gonna have to find a way to automatically cut the fuel from the PDC signal!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It was Hanstons Ltd in Broadheath.

They were super professional from start to finish.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I live quite near there (Broadheath, Altrincham) and although I haven't used them myself they do have a good reputation locally.


----------

